# 66 GTO Part Sources Please!



## LiplessSoul (4 mo ago)

Goats,
I just started taking her apart. As you all know, the new parts list is GROWING quickly. With that in mind, I need a 
"Top 3 Parts Sources" (stores) list for all of the 66 GTO parts. gtoforum.com is obvious. Other than here, please offer 3 suppliers. If you're asking about body, suspension, engine, tranny, interior, drop-top stuff, blah blah blah, the answer is YES. Also, if there is a place I should avoid at all costs include that too. Thank you in advance for your help.

Grrrrrr,
LiplessSoul


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

#1 for me is AMES
engine issues - I refer to Butler Performance or Len Williams


----------



## LiplessSoul (4 mo ago)

Thank you, Michaelfind. Thank you, very much.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

+1 for Ames for Pontiac restoration parts. Summit Racing for almost anything else.

Frank's Pontiac Parts for used salvage parts.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

NPD is good, OPGI sorta good, The Parts Place ok....and there's always eBay.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi LiplessSoul.

Enclosed is a partial list compiled by one our forum colleagues.








1964-74 GTO parts supplier list


I saw some threads that took a try at this, but none that I saw stuck with it. Hopefully I will manage to update this first post with all of your suggestions for parts sources. I know I am missing plenty, especially dismantlers. Feel free to add links and contact information to this thread and...




www.gtoforum.com





If your looking for aftermarket parts suppliers, Ames Performance Engineering ranks at the top of many in the GTO community. They try to represent the form, fit and function accurately of what they sell, and have good customer service most of the time, from my experience.

Gauges restoration, Hurst shifters - Pete Serio http://precisionpontiac.net/Default.aspx/

Interiors - Legendary http://www.legendaryautointeriors.com

Muncie transmissions rebuilds, Hurst shifter rebuilds - Paul Cangialosi, 5Speeds Transmission Home Page 

Butler Performance, engines, related services and parts - https://butlerperformance.com/

Sourcing OEM parts from my experience is lots of word of mouth and searching the internet (including the forum), along with putting miles in at swap meets. No real short cuts sourcing good original stuff.


----------



## LiplessSoul (4 mo ago)

Thank you very much Goats!


----------



## LiplessSoul (4 mo ago)

OUTSTANDING! Thank you, GTOTIGR.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I have used Rockauto.com
good source for part # 
manufacture close outs, 
I posted a discount coupon previously 5 % discount , every little bit helps


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

ORIGINAL FACTORY PARTS
as I see it  


If you know the part number you're looking for and are concerned with originality, date codes etc, I find Scott (BLK69JUDGE) and Ebay hard to beat for original parts. But...
Scott primarily deals with 68-69 and 70-72 parts and occasionally comes up with earlier stuff

and...
Dealing with EBay

1. You must know what you're looking at from the photos, ask the seller for clarification or close up photos
2. You must accept that the part will possibly need rebuilding
3. You must be willing to search for up to a year or more looking for that right part. 
5. You must accept that some sellers are slugs, others are great.

NOS (New Old Stock) Parts 
NOS parts are generally accepted as replacement parts made by the original manufacturer within 5-10 years after the car was built. 

1. NOS doesn't always mean the part was made in the year of your vehicle. GM continued manufacturing some parts up to thirty years afterwards and the quality isn't as good for some items. The key here is to look at the packaging since GM / Delco changed package design every 10-15 years. 
2. Some sellers think NOS means a newly manufactured part that looks exactly as an original. Inline Tube (also does business as Motor City Muscle Cars, Motor City Super Cars) is infamous for advertising their parts as NOS. 
3. Some sellers think NOS parts are made from solid gold. Granted there are some ultra rare parts that deserve a premium price, but $5000-$6000 for a RA IV carb is a bit over the top IMHO
4. Some NOS parts may be factory seconds and are not always pristine. Some people buy from closed dealership auctions that the parts may have been sitting on a shelf for 50-60 years. 

Swap Meets

Swap Meets can be a good source and the EBay rules apply here also. The regular sellers know which parts are valuable but occasionally you run across the guy or family of the deceased who's just cleaning out his garage. A good deal can be had especially for oddball stuff at the bottom of the box.


----------



## thepinkmonkey (11 mo ago)

Not sure if this one has been mentioned, but I met a guy at a show in DE that told me about this place: Gary’s Goats – The Old Car Guys


----------



## LiplessSoul (4 mo ago)

Thank you, Goats!


----------



## jmd55 (Oct 30, 2021)

all you can say is ames is the place prices about the best and they know pontiac they will be truthful about how good different parts are and how they fit


----------



## LiplessSoul (4 mo ago)

Thank you. Thank you, very much, jmd55


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm a big fan of Ames (Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.). Their website isn't great but their knowledge, selection, and prices are. Best of luck on your project.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Hey @LiplessSoul - Welcome from another guy in the process with his own '66. As you can see, the absolute best source of critical info is right here. A whole ton of knowledgable folks who have been incredibly helpful in my journey so far. By no means a complete list, but @armyadarkness @GTOJUNIOR @Drewm @Sick467 @O52 @Duff @PontiacJim and others have stepped up many times to send me info, pictures, advice, etc that has been invaluable. I don't have the overall experience that they do, but always feel free to give me a yell as I may have already been through some of what you're going to (also might be able to help with some '66 parts). Update on my '66. 
For reproduction parts, I also (like others here) highly recommend Ames. Fortunately, I'm within driving distance, which helps, but they have never disappointed me, Prices are good, services is awesome and I'm a firm believer in sticking with what works. Looking forward to seeing your progress. Always great to see another '66 (or any GTO for that matter) get brought back to life. Good luck!


----------



## jmd55 (Oct 30, 2021)

i did forget about one thing i did i went to rock auto and ordered all new a/c Delco brake parts shoes wheel cyls adjusters spring kits front and rear for under 200.00 now my brakes are as good as new and to me disc brakes are not any better if you are just cruising mine are power and work perfect


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

michaelfind said:


> #1 for me is AMES
> engine issues - I refer to Butler Performance or Len Williams


This. I have stuff I bought from Ames 40 years ago (arm rest bases and floor mats and a headliner) in my '65 that still look like new. 
The best service too. Ditto for the engine guys. I got a ton of parts from Rock Auto for my '61 Corvette and for numerous other cars and will continue to use them. They have great selection and service and prices. My go-to for parts these days.


----------

